# Do i lie to try and get a scan?



## Jem88

I really don't think i'd get an early scan if i just said i was worried and nothing was actually wrong, but would it be bad of me to maybe wait until mon, when i should be 7+3 and phone the EPU or goto the docs and say i've been having cramping? when i started spotting about 4 days before my mc about 2 year ago, i went to the docs and they didn't check me over they just arranged an early scan but i then m/c the day before :( I feel bad for even thinking it because obv i don't want to jynx anything.. i don't think i can wait another 5 weeks worrying


----------



## KatyKat

That's going to be something you need to decide for youself to be honest.

Personally, I wouldn't just in case I jinxed myself. However, I do appreciate how hard it is to wait for the 12 week scan, so you need to weigh up what will work best for you?


----------



## Jem88

Yeah i guess. I mean i don't want to go and say i've been spotting when i haven't incase they do a scan and everythings fine, and then i do end up spotting and then they don't do 1. I have LOADS of symptoms this time when i didn't really with my 1st preg so i guess i might not try and get a scan, i'm not sure :S


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi Jem,

I totally know how you feel. They said the same to me about getting a scan and I considered lying, but like KatyKat says, I was just so worried that I'd jinx myself and I also felt bad about the women I might be nicking a scan slot from - they might REALLY have been bleeding.

I can't wait another 5 weeks though, so I'm getting one done privately. I know that's not an option for everyone and I'm lucky because I've found out that my healthcare plan will cover it, but even if I had to pay I think I might have to try and get the money together some how.

I hope you manage to get something arranged. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hopedance

tbh, i don't think you should lie, but you could pay to have a private reassurance scan if you're really worried. there are lots of clinics who do them.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I really struggled to get a scan when I was bleeding and cramping with my MMC due to the pressure on the EPU services. For this reason alone I would say if it is just reassurance you need and are having lots of symptoms then go for a private scan. Although I had a scan at 7 weeks due to spotting, but it only reassured me for a week or so... if that :dohh:
:flower: GL with the rest of your pregnancy, I'm sure you will be fine...


----------



## milkmachine

no you will be taking up the nhs space of someone who could really need it!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Do what you think is right, I'm sure lots of women lie about bleeding to get early scans, personally I would never do it, I'm lucky that my doctor always offers early scans. If you really cant wait why dont you get a private scan, I think the are about £65 and it will be money well spend to put your mind at rest.

Good Luck.xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Even though you must be scared hun. I wouldn't as you willbe taking up a space that someone else might need. Imagine how you would have felt if you couldn't get a scan and something was wrong. Just because someone lied about haveing pains :hugs:
xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I considered doing this, coz I was told I woulnd't get an early scan unless I had bleeding, even tho I'd had 8 m/cs, but in the end I just paid for a private one for 2 reasons!
1, i was worried that if I lied about it, karma would get me and I actually would start bleeding, and 2, like others have said, could have been taking away epu time from a woman who actually was bleeding!


----------



## aob1013

No, don't. You will be taking up space for people that need it.

Pay for a private scan, it's only fair.


----------



## ginasgemz

I don't know - this is a difficult question. It's not that easy to get a private scan -even if you pay for it - since for example, over here private places won't even allow you to have a private scan until you've had atleast one scan at your ob-gyn. 
I think if I absolutely had no reason for an early scan other than being impatient and worried, I would definitely not lie about. However there's another side to the story, many of us have had history of pregnancy losses and unfortunately they won't start to pay closer attention to you until you've had 3+ losses, but most of us would rather not lose 3+ kids in order to just get proper care 4th time..I've had an ectopic pregnancy and I am scared to death that it will repeat, and I think it's ridiculous how they tell you that just wait and go to the ER if you have bleeding and severe pain. I mean, if I do, chances are I'm gonna lose my other tube/ovary too which means I will have no more chances to get pregnant and I would rather avoid an emergency surgery if at all possible, it'd be cheaper for everyone, if they had an early scan -as early as possible - to rule an ectopic out. 
That being said I am holding out till my scan which is at 6w2d-6w3d (tomorrow), I've had spotting once and had some side pain on and off but it wasn't overly worrisome so I decided to wait unless it gets progressively worse (it didn't). If however I had it getting progressively worse, I can entirely imagine that I would've "lied" about my symptoms, saying that I am bleeding more than I am, or I have more pain than I do, just to make sure that they will get me in for sure. In other words, no, if I had no reason to worry, no history of losses, just "simply" worrying (which is also totally understandable) I would listen to my common sense and wait, if something's wrong it'll become obvious soon enough..but with history of problems and having worrisome or worsening problems, I probably would play my symptoms up a bit. I hope that makes sense. Good luck either way!


----------



## Lucina

I wouldnt do it as I would be worried I would jinx it. It could also make somebody that really needed it have to wait a bit longer as there is such a strain on resources. I know its tough though. Im currently worried as my clearblue test is showing me at only 1-2 weeks and should be further on than that which is what happened first time I miscarried and the waiting game is hell but its not worth compromising yourself over.


----------



## Jellyt

I had one at 7+6 purely because i'd had m/cs before and I just asked. I know not everywhere would do that but have you asked? To be honest, it only reassured me for a few days and I was a mess again up until my 12 week scan but if they won't do it and it would make you feel better then have a private scan hun. I wouldn't dare lie for fear of jynxing things but i'm terrrible for that sort of thing. Good luck x


----------



## Drazic<3

Personally, I don't think it's a good idea. You could be taking EPU time from someone who really needs it and they are already so busy. It's bad karma. I can totally understand how you feel, but jellyt is utterly right, the reassurance is only temporary and then you have all the stress until that 12 week hurdle. If you really want to, go private. Good luck, and do try not to stress, it's easier said than done but it won't help either of you :hugs:


----------



## Beanbabe

I wouldn't do it but I can say that now cos my consultant has told me he wants an early scan. If I wasn't getting one I have to say I'd be tempted but afraid of jinxing it.

On the subject of wasting epu resources this is a true story. I was wrongly booked into the epu for a scan to check for "retained products" after i lost Matthew. I went along for my scan and the epu had an emergency before i arrived so everything was backed up. I took my seat and waited like everyone else. One of the staff came round asking had everyone booked in etc and sorry for the long delay. this woman started giving out loads about how she had to wait and she was in pain etc and made a real show of herself. She had no apt and had just walked in expecting to be seen (which they will do only they dont like it known that they will). 

Anyway as we were waiting it turned out that motormouth didn't even know if she was pregnant or not. She had not tested. She just assumed she was cos she had no period for three months. She sat talking loudly to her friend about names for the baby the christening and the possible father etc so everyone knew everything about her. It turned out she was not pregnant, had not been pregnant and there was no sign of pregnancy at all. She had gallstones. Some women waited a week for an apt and she walked in with gallstones which she was going to name Dennis. It really is a true story. I was totally fuming cos I had to fight to get scanned that day because I wasn't pregnant. ( eh no shit sherlock I just had a mc ):growlmad:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

^^^ god that is dreadful... although I did have to chuckle at the bit about gallstones named Dennis...


----------



## Jem88

Thanks for the replys, and nope i'm not gonna do it, i thought about it but then i guess even if i do get a scan i guess it could still go wrong before the 12 week mark and i'd feel bad for lying.. i'm just gonna wait it out and see what happens :)


----------



## Drazic<3

^ Time feels slow right now but I promise it will start to fly by. Be kind to yourself :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

i wouldnt want to tempt fate if i were you :hugs: i know how hard it is though, id suggest going to your gp and explaining how you feel even maybe worth mentioning you were thinking of lying to get a scan and he might see how desperate you are and get you an appointment! hope you sort things out :hugs: xxxx


----------



## elli

No doubt different EPUs have different policies, but both EPUs I've attended offer an early 'reassurance' scan at around 8wks if you have had a mc previously, even if you don't have any particular symptoms giving cause for concern this time round. 

So, I would definitely try the honest approach rather than lie. If you've been booked in for a scan at your EPU previously they should have some details for you on file, even if you did not actually attend the scan, so you could try contacting them directly to see what they say.

BTW: not much help to mention this on a Friday I suppose, but generally EPUs are busiest on Monday, dealing with the backlog of patients who've had problems over the weekend, so if you have a non-urgent request you're often best to make it mid-week.

All that being said, I have had several early scans (due to pain/bleeding) and find they reassure me for all of 5 minutes before I start fretting again, and the anxiety I feel leading up to the scan is really not healthy. So if you can wait it out, it might actually be better in the long run.


----------



## blondee

Hiya,

I think i too would have seriously considered it in your position especially as my EPU did not seem at all overbooked or busy apart from surgery slots... I was lucky enough to be abroad and on private medical when i got this BFP and got sent immediately for a private scan which gave me huge reassurance as it was 6+ weeks and my first baby had stopped developing then. 

To be honest, i am still anxious though. It never goes after an MC. Bubba didn't kick much on wednesday and i ended up sobbing for about an hour until he finally did...

I don't think any of us will 'relax' until we have a happy, healthy baby in our arms - and THEN the parental anxiety will kick in.

Sorry for waffling.

Do what you need to do. Ask your Doc for a reassurance scan due to your extreme anxiety and if they say no then look for a private clinic. I think it costs about £100. I believe the 8th week is a good week to go as it is an MC hurdle (i.e. the risk drops quite a bit after 8 weeks) and there might be more to see. At my 6 and 7 weeks scans (bled after the reassurance scan!) we essentially saw a grain of rice with a heartbeat. Don't get me wrong - i loved it immediately, but without the calm reassurance of the sonographer and the audio of the heartbeat there is sadly very little to see at that point.

Keep positive and let us know what you do.

M X


----------



## woohoo

i have seriously considered the same as u but then didnt last time i was pregnant and unfortunatly mc, now this time i have been waiting and finally rung epu on the off chance n sed im pregnant n had a mc in april could i get an early scan? she sed ye sure let me book u in. so now booked in4 a scan tues at 10.30. so xcited but worried incase there is nefin rong.
gd luck hun hope u get a scan without having 2 lie.
x


----------



## lushious09

dont cry wolf... if your having no cramping then there is no reason for you to worry... even if you have an early scan nothing is to say that nothing will happen after it... id wait hunni and let nature be nature im sure you and baby will be just fine


----------



## Jem88

Yep i'm gonna wait.


----------



## secretbaby

sorry irrelevant as I hadn't read whole thread!


----------



## kafs78

on the flip side of this.... why not just be happy that you have nothing to worry about and no need for an early scan.

Im just as anxious, but i have decided to try and be +, and no look for things to go wrong....


----------



## kns

hi
no if you aren't having cramps or spotting everything should be ok, if you experience something untoward then talk to your doctor or midwife straight away.
my partner lost her baby at 9 weeks after spotting alot of bad cramps.
she is currently 5 weeks and had 2 spots of blood and mild cramping which doctor and midwife are aware of but they dont seem too concerned and think both my partner and i would feel rather defalted and upset to think that someone with no spotting or cramps has had an early scan over someone with multiple miscarriages.
just relax and take each day as it comes and before you know it you'll be 12 weeks!!!! :)
if you get any problems just call midwife or doctor ASAP and get as much advice as possible.
regards
Stacey


----------



## kanga

If you can't afford private and really really can't wait hun then a little white lie wouldnt hurt I guess. Haev you tried just being honest tho? I just emailed my doc to say I was pg again and asked for an early scan as we had a mmc before, and he was like yeah sure

gl x


----------



## Jem88

I wasn't going to ask for a scan but it turns out i started to have brown spotting sun/mon and my midwife got me a scan for the tues and everything was fine.


----------



## Mizze

Good to know everything is okay hon.

Mizze x


----------



## kns

i wish my partner would be treated like that.
she has had 2 miscarriages and is in complete agony with abdom pain and severe endometriosis and the EPU can't see her and triage nurse told her nothing can do as both hospitals booked up but will get to see doctor this afternoon:(


----------



## Blah11

Take her to A&E if shes that sore kns... theyll get her in for a scan. Its amazing how easy it is to get scans and other investigation work when youre being referred by the hospital. I know this from working in a hospital and getting CT scans arranged for patients for the next again day when Joe Public have to wait weeks.


----------



## kns

she refuses to go a and e.
nurse said she will get seen at doctors today no matter what.
just think hospitals should allow her to be seen before others as doctor has referred her?
or am i being irrational?
going to call the private hospital and see how much it will be to have a check or scan there?


----------



## Mizze

Good luck hon - hope all is okay for you all

Mizze xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

kns said:


> she refuses to go a and e.
> nurse said she will get seen at doctors today no matter what.
> just think hospitals should allow her to be seen before others as doctor has referred her?
> or am i being irrational?
> going to call the private hospital and see how much it will be to have a check or scan there?

it depends how it works... inpatient/A&E referals for scans are seen as priority as they are at hospital for a reason, GP referrals are classed as outpatient and not a priority (as most of these will have been referred by a dr too) and will go on the end of the list...

How didi you get on looking at private?

Glad everything is ok Jem 

:flower:


----------



## kns

went to a and e suspected ectopic and prepped for surgery went for scan everything perfect.
think it was burst cyst.
everything perfect saw blob with beating heart


----------



## BitsAndBobs

Glad everything was fine at the scan :)

In regards to the OP, I wouldn't have done it. Like it has been said, you could have taken the time away from someone who really needed it.

This happened to me last time. I was in the EPU and the girl next to me was boasting she had lied about pains and was getting a scan that morning. I was sat in the waiting room (having serious cramps and heavy bleeding) with them refusing to scan me because there were no appointments available. If my partner hadn't of dragged me away, I would have slapped the bitch!

I had a MC and got pregnant straight away. Everyone else had been given a dating scan but I never. Everyone else had been given a reassurance scan but I never.

I had to wait until 12+4 for my 1st scan. It was the longest wait of my life but the scan day eventually came and everything was fine :)

It takes a lot of strength to have will power and wait :thumbup:


----------

